# Lunging Dog from a motorized reindeer



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

This year I finally got around to building this prop. I'm gonna try to post a how-to within the next couple of days. The setting is in a 'security office' at the end of our asylum haunt. There are two other major scares in the room.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

That's great!
Waiting for the "how to".


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

like that... great movement


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Dang! That looked like a real dog standing there. Going to be a good scare!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

In low light that's going to scare the pee out of some folks


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

OMG, thats amazing and totally scarey. 
Waiting for the how-to on that one.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That would scare the Whee out of me! Looks and sounds so real!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

That would have scared me!  It looks like a real dog.
The prop came out great!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow that's amazing! Great job.


----------



## Factrat (Apr 27, 2014)

Cool!!


----------



## ghostgirl (Oct 21, 2014)

that is too cool


----------

